# What Is A Noble Hop?



## bjcomposer (24/11/03)

It seems that they are used for flavour / aroma. Is this correct?
Or are they the 'original' brewing hops?

What are the different types of noble hops?


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/11/03)

A noble hops tends to be low alpha acid and high on flavor and aroma

Sometimes used for bittering, but that gets a bit expensive


It all has to do with the ratios of alpha and betal acids, hydrocarbons, oils etc





Jovial Monk


----------



## bjcomposer (24/11/03)

So you would use noble hops to dry hop?

Saaz, cascade etc.

Could anyone then tell me what a good bittering hop for and American Pale Ale would be? 

Assuming that I am using Cascade for flavour and aroma.


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/11/03)

Yould use Cascade for bittering as well for quite a smooth bitterness, the only problem being the expense of using quite a few grams. But if you are looking for big hop flavour you will need a pile of cascade added late anyway, so doesnt add a lot to the brew cost.

Otherwise the high alpha C hops like Chinook and Centennial give good bitterness for less grams. Use Chinook if you like grapefruit flavours.


----------

